

Ascend: An exploration of mobile phone usage in refugee situations - benrudolph
http://ascend.unhcrinnovation.org/

======
aw3c2
Made-up repellent title, looks like an interesting article actually. Proper
title is "Ascend: An exploration of mobile phone usage in refugee situations".

Title was "Could FrontlineSMS make it easier for refugees to communicate with
UNHCR?" when I wrote this. Sounds like worthless bait.

~~~
dang
Yes. We changed the title (from "Could FrontlineSMS make it easier for
refugees to communicate with UNHCR?").

Submitters: the HN guidelines ask you to use the original title unless it is
misleading or linkbait. If a subtitle is more informative, that's ok too.

~~~
benrudolph
Apologies, it was taken from a tweet. Thank you for changing.

